# new shoes



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

just put on my carlssons, I'll post some better pics soon.
275/35/18's in the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://i189.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://i189.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg


----------



## r33fgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: new shoes (dez9090)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dez9090* »_just put on my carlssons, I'll post some better pics soon.
275/35/18's in the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


275








gotta post some pictures of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: new shoes (dez9090)*

And what do you have up front? Do the front and rear wheels have a matching circumference? If not, you're toasting the quattro system!


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: new shoes (PerL)*

yeah they're within 1% of eachother some guys are running within 3% on their quattros on audizine w/o problems
Here are some better pics


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: new shoes (dez9090)*

Looks great!


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: new shoes (PerL)*

Nice rims on an even nicer car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

Gracias!!


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: new shoes (dez9090)*

perfect stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

SHE IS FOR SALE!!
Look in the C4 listings


----------

